# Bowling Green,OH *Stunning* Adult F



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Petfinder

Pet ID: 10-209 body {font-family:helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:12px;} a.stbar.chicklet img {border:0;margin-right:3px;vertical-align:middle; margin-top: 1px} a.stbar.chicklet {text-decoration:none; }

Wood County Dog Shelter
Bowling Green, OH
419-354-9242

This is where our BGSD came from & if you call, ask for Nora ! She is wonderful. This girl is beautiful ! :wub:


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

she is a very pretty sable coat!!!! I hope she finds a loving home.:help:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes she sure is Vicki ! Was gonna list sable coated in post, but I knew stunning would catch attention of many.  I wasn't 100% on sable, thought yes & then I 2nd guessed myself. 

I just sent an email to Nora asking about her. Will post info once I hear from her.

She sure is beautiful................ if only I could.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Lovely girl - posing nicely for the camera! 
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## kmaher (Jan 16, 2010)

She looks so much like one of my old dogs. I would foster her if she wa cat tested. Central NY and approved Brightstar foster.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Update*

I know Nora at this shelter. I emailed her & heard back. She says, Lilly is an active young (1 yr) GSD that she would like to see go to rescue. Says she was turned in as a stray because she is a active WORKING GSD that needs guidance !

She would be willing to pull & hold at her home for a SHORT stay if anyone is interested in helping with this girl.

If so, please contact Nora or may PM me.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Was emailed this morning, she got adopted. Let's hope to her last home, she was on owner #3 !


----------

